# out sunday n wales uk



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

hi all lonewolf is back and hoping to get out chasing the cod :lol: :lol: it appears we may have a break in the weather this coming sunday and im planning on getting out at llandudno in search of some cod   cant wait to get out there had to cancel my last weeks trip due to snow and ice   after planning it for a month an spending a fair few quid titavating the kayak up :lol: :lol: well all being well i should have some good pics hopefully of some cod as well as the local scenery for you all until then tight lines lw :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

